# New Content GmbH  - wer noch?



## marie 06 (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, und hab da mal eine wichtige Frage: hat hier noch irgendwer Erfahrung mit der New content GmbH gemacht(Office Vorlagen download???) Ist mir nämlich passiert, und nun nerven die mich und wollen 144 Euro- für was???!! Ich habe widerrufen, aber die bestehen auf ihrer "rechtmässigen" Forderung! Für mich steht fest, dass ich nicht zahlen werde, ich hab das aber auch erst mit der [...] gemerkt, als ich zwei Tage später die Rechnung bekam!:wall: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit diesen [...] mitteilen würde, Grüße, Marie:help:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo,

der Patient hat auch hier eine Krankenakte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/50381-fuehrerscheintest-online-de-new-content-gmbh.html

Ein typischer Fall für unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.
Oder wer nicht lesen mag, hier zum ansehen.

Danach sollte hoffentlich klar sein, was man machen oder besser sein lassen soll. 
Kurz, alle Drohungen sind heisse Luft.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



marie 06 schrieb:


> New content GmbH .....(Office Vorlagen download???)



vermutlich eine  der drei  Seiten:

ihr-office-downloadcenter.com
     office-downloadcenter.com
    vorlagenhilfe.com


----------



## Wembley (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> vorlagenhilfe.com


Wenn es die ist, gäbe es hier schon einen Thread drüber:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-erfahrung-gemacht-mit-vorlagenhilfe-com.html


----------



## marie 06 (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo, danke für die Hinweise, genau das ist es. Werde aber trotzdem nicht zahlen,habe widerrufen, bekam Drohungen, konnte die Seite danach nicht mehr laden...werde warten, was sich weitertut,sollten sie weitergehen, werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, mal sehen ob sie was beweisen können.LG, Marie


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



marie 06 schrieb:


> , konnte die Seite danach nicht mehr laden...



ihr-office-downloadcenter.com
     office-downloadcenter.com
    vorlagenhilfe.com

die  drei Seiten sind z.Z leer


----------



## marie-claire (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo,

auch ich bein ein "Bauernopfer" dieser Seite. Ich hab' allerdings nach den 144 Euro gleich eine Mahnung erhalten, weil ich ja falsche Adresse etc. angegeben hatte. In der Mahung standen dann 159 Euro (Gebühren etc.). Danach hab' ich mal unter der kostenfreien Hotline angerufen - damit wurde der Betrag "reduziert" auf 105 Euro. 

Ich war so blöd und habe dann meine richtigen Kontaktdaten angegeben - soll ich zahlen????


----------



## Wembley (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



marie-claire schrieb:


> Ich war so blöd und habe dann meine richtigen Kontaktdaten angegeben - soll ich zahlen????


Die Frage, denen unvorsichtigerweise die Kontodaten gegeben zu haben, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob man zahlen muss.

Alles andere erklärt schon wahlhesse ein paar Postings über deinem:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53267-new-content-gmbh-wer-noch.html#post243570 - hier klicken

Geh die einzelnen Links (blaue Schrift) im Posting von wahlhesse durch und du wirst dich beruhigen.


----------



## marie-claire (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Gut, ich habe mich jetzt etwas beruhigt. 

Bei mir handelt es sich um "download-center.com". 

Wie ist das rechtlich? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Vorlage für eine Glückwunschkarte gewesen, habe einfach alle Fragen ausgefüllt und dann den pin zugeschickt bekommen. 

Am "Hotline" Telefon von new content hat man mir gesagt, mit der Nutzung des pin's würde man den Vertrag mit new content eingehen und damit zahlen müssen. Gilt dies als "Vertrag" - von den 144 Euro habe ich erst Wochen später gelesen. Auf der Homepage sieht man den Betrag groß, wenn man aber in google sucht, dann gerät man in der Regel in eines der Unterverzeichnisse. wo natürlich offensichtlich nichts steht. 

Dann noch eine Frage: ich habe zwar schon widersprochen auf die Mahnung, wenn ich auch schon einen "Vergleich" zu Hause liegen habe, (105 Euro - total kostengünstig), soll ich dann noch mal widersprechen. 

So ein Sch....


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## marie 06 (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo, Marie-Claire, bei mir war es eine Vorlage für ein Bewerbungsanschreiben, und ich musste da keine Pin eingeben.... ich hab nur "mal eben meine Adresse und Namen angegeben(war auch noch ein Zeitlimit- angeblich(!))" TJA UND SCHON SOLL ICH 144 EURO FÜR NIX ZAHLEN, also ich zahle nichts, dass hab ich denen auch mitgeteilt, und wenn die eien Pfändungsbefehl oder ähnliches schicken sollten, lege ich Widerspruch ein, und diese saubere Firma ist in der Beweispflicht, mal sehen, was dann noch kommt. Ich laße mich jedenfalls von solchen ..... nicht einschüchtern, ich denke mal, die wissen, dass manche Leute sich lieber Ärger ersparen wollen und dann doch zahlen,oder andere wiederum denken, sie bekommen einen Mordsärger, wenn  sie nicht zahlen.... tja, das ist wohl deren Masche, Leute abzuzocken...wenn man mal bedenkt, dass von 100 Leuten wahrscheinlich die Hälfte zahlt, dann ist das schon zu verkraften, wenn manche sich eben dagegen wehren...und nicht zahlen!!! Mir machen die jedenfalls keine Panik, dass geht mir mittlerweile wo vorbei, was wollen die denn tun, wenn ich nix zahle??? Beweisen müssen die , dass sie das Geld auch zu Recht bekommen, oder????Ich frag mich dann, wie die das machen wollen!!!!! LG, Marie


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



marie 06 schrieb:


> und wenn die eien Pfändungsbefehl oder ähnliches schicken sollten,



bevor eine  Pfändungsbeschluss  ergeht, gibt es einige Schritte davor:
Erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und  wenn dem widersprochen würde, * könnte*  ein 
Prozess stattfinden  und  der müßte von dem Nutzlosanbieter gewonnen werden.
Wenn dann nicht gezahlt würde, dann erst  käme es zu einem  Pfändungsbeschluss.

Nichts von dem findet statt, also beruhigt euch  mal.


----------



## firefighter (1 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallöchen,
also ich bin ebenfalls Opfer und habe nicht gezahlt, egal wieviele Mahnungen kamen.
Allerdings war auch ich erst verunsichert und fühlte mich erst sicher, nachdem ich dieses Forum fand.
Daraufhin habe ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale die Briefvorlage heruntergeladen, mit den Medien gedroht, geschrieben, dass ich auf keinen weiteren Brief mehr reagieren werde, und seid dem ist funkstille.

Das ist eine reine [ edit] firma!!!

[ edit] 

Also, bleibt hart und wehrt euch!!


----------



## marie-claire (11 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo, ich brauche noch einmal Hilfe. 

Heute habe ich folgende Nachricht erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie haben sich am (01.07.08 11:29:47 ) auf der Website ww*w.office-downloadcenter.com Diese Anmeldung haben mit dieser E-Mailadresse
> bestätigt. Sie wurden unter folgender IP- Adresse gespeichert:
> ...


 
Nun zu meinem Problem: ist diese Firma so dreist und wendet sich an BMW? Dürfen die das? Guter Rat ist teuer, langsam bin ich bereit zu zahlen - das ist schon schlimm jetzt. 

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## HUmax (11 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Der ganze Schrieb ist eine Frechheit.

Und warum soll man für eine weiße Seite was zahlen?


----------



## wahlhesse (11 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

@marie-claire:
Man darf nicht alles glauben, was in EMails von gewissen "Anbietern" geschrieben wird. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## firefighter (12 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

einfach nicht reagieren.
einen Brief bei der Verbraucherzentrale herunterladen, abändern und schreiben, dass man auf keinen weiteren Brief reagiert.
Dann hört man auch nichts mehr von denen.

Die machen so lange weiter, bis man bezahlt.

Dies darfst du auf keinem Fall!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



firefighter schrieb:


> einfach nicht reagieren.
> 
> einen Brief bei der Verbraucherzentrale herunterladen, abändern und schreiben, dass man auf keinen weiteren Brief reagiert.


Du widersprichst dich! In nicht einem einzigen Fall der derzeit vorherrschenden Abrechnungsmethoden dieser Art hat es sich erwiesener Maßen gezeigt, dass eine Äußerung ggü. den "seriösen" Geschäftsleuten notwendig gewesen wäre. Gerade hier halte ich es für überaus überflüssig.


----------



## Hightower777 (9 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Ja ich habe damit auch erfahrung gemacht wollte im netz führerschein bögen machen zum lernen und habe mich angemeldet ohne was zu wissen und habe zwei wochen später eine rechnung von 288 euro zu hause weil ich das zwei mal gemacht habe die wollen von mir jetzt für jedes mal ausfüllen von dem Testbogen 144 euro haben 
die sind doch bescheurt.
Könnte Ausflippen.:wall:
Aber habe gerade bei akte gesehen mann soll nicht bezahlen.
Bloß nicht BEZAHLEN​tut mir den gefallen.
Hoffe ihr habt noch nicht bezahlt 
aber die werden schon sehen geht nicht mehr lange so
Gruß Robin


----------



## PeteKn (10 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo marie06,

ich habe gerade die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.
Vor zwei Tagen registriert, gestern die fette Rechnung ohne irgendeine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen zu haben.
Habe mein Widerrufsrecht sofort in Anspruch genommen.
Dieses wurde wie Du bereits kennst abgelehnt und auf die Rechungsbegleichung bestanden.
Ich werde nicht zahlen, habe nochmals widersprochen und den Vorgang der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Hamburg gemeldet und weitergeleitet.
Hinweis hierzu hat New Content bekommen.
Viel Erfolg.
Gruß
PeteKn


----------



## Magnolie1234 (15 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo Marie06,
auch ich bin hier ganz neu und habe mit dieser Firma "New Content" dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht. Es werden 144 € gefordert, nachdem ich vor knapp 2 Wochen eine kostenlose Briefkopfvorlage heruntergeladen hatte. Zumindest dachte ich, sie sei kostenlos. Ich erhielt letzte Woche die Rechnung, der ich sofort widersprochen hatte und ganz klar die Zahlung verweigerte. Jedoch fordern die Herrschaften kein Geld für die Registrierung, bzw. Abonnementnutzung, sondern für bereits in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistungen. Ich war doch ganz schön irritiert bis mir mein Freund den Link Computerbetrug.de mit deinem Beitrag zeigte. Heute erhielt ich übrigens eine Mahnung. Ich weiß jetzt eigentlich nicht so recht, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Ich habe Kontaktaufnahme zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale, Presse und ggf. Anwalt angekündigt. Hierauf erhielt ich zunächst den "freundlichen" Hinweis, daß mein "Abonnement" zum nächstmöglichen Termin gekündigt werde, die Zahlungsaufforderung für die genutzte Dienstleistung jedoch bestehen bliebe. Auf meine Entgegnung wurde gar nicht eingegangen, stattdessen die 1.!!! Mahnung. Es wäre nett, wenn du mir vielleicht mitteilen könntest, wie der Stand der Dinge in deinem Fall ist. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Liebe Grüße Mechthild


----------



## Prinzesschen (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo mir bzw. meinem Freund geht es ebenso.
Er hat sich am Samstag bei vorlagen-downloaden.com registriert d.h. er ist über google auf die Seite gelangt und da stand nichts von 144€ (auf der Startseite schon, aber da war er nicht) und hat eine Vorlage angeklickt - sich registriert und einen Tag später hatte er per E-Mail (und heute wohl auch per post) eine Rechnung über 144 €. 

Wir haben gestern mit folgendem Schreiben widerrufen:



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, _
> _> _
> _> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 15.09.08, in dem Sie einen Betrag von_
> _> 144 Euro für die angebliche _
> ...


 Daraufhin hat die Firma New Content geschrieben:


> _Sehr geehrte(r) Daniel,_
> 
> _Auf die Kostenpflicht wird nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der_
> _"Home"-Seite unmissverständlich hingewiesen. Das zu entrichtende Entgelt ist_
> ...


Jetzt habe insbesondere ich natürlich bamel das sich die 144 € euro bei nicht reagieren mit Mahngebühren und dergleichen massig erhöhen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz wie wir weiter verfahren sollen? Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Ich meine im Internet gibt es ja viele schlechte Berichte über die Firma New Content. Aber mein Leben lang Mahnungen und evtl. sogar Rechtsanwalts und Inkassoschreiben will ich nun auch nicht bekommen.

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Prinzesschen schrieb:


> _Auf die Kostenpflicht wird nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der
> "Home"-Seite unmissverständlich hingewiesen._


In der Tat. Auf der Startseite, die man erreicht, wenn man die URL im Browser eintippt, erscheint eine Preisinformation. Auf anderen Seite, die durch Google verlinkt sind und von Besuchern gefunden werden:

site:vorlagen-downloaden.com - Google-Suche

gelangt man zu einer Anmeldeseite, auf der man eine unscheinbare Preisinformation mit der Lupe suchen muss. Das ist der reguläre Weg für alle, die später mit Mahndrohbriefen belästigt werden. Niemand tippt die URL einer unbekannten Seite ein. Man sucht und findet mit Google.

Die Preisinformation auf der Startseite ist dümmliches, aber leider wirksames Blendwerk für die, die die Technik nicht durchschauen.


----------



## Prinzesschen (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



bernhard schrieb:


> In der Tat. Auf der Startseite, die man nur erreicht, wenn man die URL im Browser eintippt, erscheint eine Preisinformation. Auf anderen Seite, die durch Google verlinkt sind und von Besuchern gefunden werden:
> 
> site:vorlagen-downloaden.com - Google-Suche
> 
> ...


 

Das heißt ich muss zahlen???


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben Belästigte, die in den hier bekannten Kostenfallen gestrauchelt sind, mussten nach den hier bekannten Informationen noch in keinem einzigen Fall zahlen.


----------



## Prinzesschen (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Dankeschön...

Ich bin halt von vornherein immer skeptisch. Naja mal sehen ob die irgendwann dann von alleine aufhören oder ob wir in 5 Jahren immernoch Mahnungen kriegen (bis jetzt haben wir ja nur die Rechnung per E-mail, mein Freund hat die Adresse aber angegeben)


----------



## Magnolie1234 (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo liebe P., das ist ja wirklich ein identischs Geschehen. Ich habe hier im Forum einen Beitrag von Teleton, Forenveteran gefunden, der dir hoffentlch die Sorge nimmt. Aber mir selbst ist auch etwas mulmig. Es wäre schön, wenn du mir den weiteren Gang kurz mitteilen könntest. Ich werde ebenso verfahren. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch schon vorbei. Mein Lebensgefährte sagte übrigens, daß diese Firmen allein davon leben, daß ein mikroskopisch kleiner Personenkreis eben doch zahlt. Ziemlich schräg nicht wahr? Liebe Grüße


----------



## Prinzesschen (16 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo Magnolie,

also wir haben wie schon gesagt oben genanntes Schreiben per E-mail gesendet. Und werden jetzt weder auf E-Mails, noch Briefe, noch Rechnungen reagieren. Da hat übrigens auf paar seiten vorher jemand einen link für youtoub reingestellt wo sehr gut erklärt wird was zu tun ist.

Wir machen jetzt gar nichts mehr und werden nur noch auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reagieren ansonsten können die soviele Briefe/Rechnungen und Mahnungen schicken wie die wollen.

Hab schon viel im Internet darüber gelesen und ich denke dies ist der richtige weg. Einfach abwarten und im Sand verlaufen lassen, wennst dich nicht meldest und ständig reagierst dann wird des denen irgendwann schon zu blöd!


----------



## Pico (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo an allen,
mir geht genau so wie euch. Bei mir ist folgendes Fall: ich bin Ausländer, der der schon oft diskutierte Einbürgerungstest machen muss. Per Google bin ich auf den link (h**p://www.dereinbuergerungstest.com) geraten bzw. nicht auf der home- seite sondern direkt auf dem test. Nachdem ich den Test gemacht habe, musste ich um meinen Test auswerten zu lassen, meine Daten eingeben, spricht Anschrift, Name und Geburtsdatum.
Ein Tag danach war die Rechung per email und noch ein Tag später per Post da.
Der Fall habe ich sofort bei der Behörde gemeldet, da die Sachen mit dem Einbürgerungstest sehr aktuell sind und viele Leute das machen müssen.
Die Behörde waren sehr entstaunt als die gesehen haben, wie einfach ein privater Anbieter der deutsche Adler auf seiner Seite abbilden kann und somit sehr ähnlich wie eine Behörde-Website aussehen kann.
Also der Stand bei mir ist: 1.ich habe den angebliche Vertrag wiederrufen. Bekanntenweise der Wiederrufrecht ist erlischt. Ausschnitt aus deren email an mich: (Der Widerruf ist gemäß § 312d Absatz 3 Nr. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen, wenn
der Verbraucher die Dienstleistung veranlasst hat. Da Sie unsere
Dienstleistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben, ist Ihr Widerrufsrecht
somit erloschen. Auf diese Rechtsfolge wird auch in den AGB in der dort
enthaltenen Widerrufsbelehrung hingewiesen)
2. habe ich bei den angerufen und um Kulanz geben. Wurde mir von 144 Euro, was ich für den Anmeldung bzw. laut Home-seite für eine 12 monatliche Abo, habe ich Kulanz von 44 euro spricht habe noch "nur" 100 euro zu bezahlen. Habe verlangt das schriftlich bestätigt zu bekommen. Was leider noch nicht passiert ist.

So, jetzt ist Abwarten angesagt. 
Wenn einer von euch mir gute Tipp geben kann, wie es weiter gehen soll..., nehme ich gern an....:unzufrieden:

VG


----------



## wahlhesse (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo,

die Tipps haben wir bereits auf der ersten Seite gegeben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53267-new-content-gmbh-wer-noch.html#post243570

Leider hast Du bereits mit dem "Anbieter" Kontakt aufgenommen, 
somit wird er Dich noch weiter belästigen.
Über den Sinn von Brieffreundschaften gibts auch einen Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Seite ist wirklich sehr grenzwertig. Erst Test machen, 
dann Daten eingeben damit dann der Anbieter sagt, es wurde 
schon mit der Dienstleistung begonnen ist recht frech.

Aber nach der Durchsicht der beiden Links oben sollten alle Zweifel 
beseitigt sein wie man weiter verfährt und was man von solchen Anbietern
 zu erwarten hat. Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch bzw. höre Dir es an und alles
 wird gut.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Pico schrieb:


> habe ich bei den angerufen und um Kulanz geben.


Das ist gerade so, als wenn Kinder im Mahndroh-Theater Angst vor dem bösen Wolf haben und genau den auch noch fragen, was sie gegen die Angst machen können.

Soll heißen: Wer derart ekelhafte Kostenfallen ins Netz stellt, ist der denkbar schlechteste Berater, wie man sich nicht durch falsches eigenes Handeln selbst noch reinreitet.

Ein deutsches Sprichwort sagt: Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold. Das passt erfahrungsgemäß optimal auf ekelhafte Kostenfallen.

Wenn noch Zweifel bleiben, helfen die Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Pico (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo dvill,

ja mag sein, dass Du recht hast, leider mit solche Sachen hatte ich bis jetzt keine Erfahrung.  :-? Und mit der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich erst nächste Woche Termin.
Ich werde trotzdem versuchen, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.
VG
Pico


----------



## trauriges mädel (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

:help: Hiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :help:

hallo ihr lieben.. auch mich hat es erwischt.. nur ich habe ein viel dickeres problem.. ich wollte meinen iq testen und bin über einen link bei google auf die adresse "dein-genios.com" gelangt. ich wurde jedoch nicht mit der home-seite sondern gleich mit der test- seite verbunden, habe dort den test gemacht und zum schluss sollte ich denn meine angaben zur person machen usw. habe ich natürlich gemacht, jedoch mit eine ausgedachten adresse und auch nich meiner richtigen mail adresse. nun habe ich montag eine rechnung über, ja wer glaubt es kaum, 144,00 € bekommen die ich bis zum 25.09. zahlen soll.. jedoch war auf der testseite keine info über kosten und als ich meine persönlichen angaben machte musste ich den agb´s zustimmen wie überall sonst auch, jedoch war dort keine verlinkung zu den agb´s. dieser waren am oberen rand. ebenfalls war im fließtext (das klein gedruckte) unter der anmeldung im letzten satz geschrieben das es kostenplichtig ist und der vertrag ein jahr läuft. nun brauche ich eure hilfe, habe ich da überhaupt eine chance?! auf der home-seite steht nämlich groß hervorgehoben das es monatlich 12euro kostet, aber ich wurde ja gleich zur test- seite geleitet und habe dort nichts von dieser riesigen preisangabe vernommen. sie drohen mir auch, mich über meine ip- adresse zu ermitteln wenn ich keine korrekten angaben mach. würde sich eine firma so einen riesen aufwand mit gerichtlichem beschluss wegen 144,00€ machen?! :cry::cry::cry:

liebe grüße, das verweifelte und traurige mädel


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



trauriges mädel schrieb:


> nun brauche ich eure hilfe, habe ich da überhaupt eine chance?!


ja, wenn du alle unten aufgeführten  Links sorgfältig liest  und schaust. 
Du bist in Gesellschaft von   hundertausenden Usern, die dasselbe erleben/erlebt haben. 

1] Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Das lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4 ) IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

PS: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten


----------



## trauriges mädel (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

oh sorry, also bitte keine persönliche rechtsberatung..

ich habe mir ja auch schon das meiste durchgelesen. aber bei mir ist das problem, die beziehen sich auf ihr home-seite wo sie den monatlichen preis von 12,00€ deutlich hervorgehoben haben (wo ich leider zustimmen muss - grün auf grauem hintergrund)! jedoch wurde ich direkt zur testseite geleitet.. kann ich mich da auf sowas beziehen in meinem widerspruch bzw im weiteren verlauf?!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



trauriges mädel schrieb:


> aber bei mir ist das problem, die beziehen sich auf ihr home-seite wo sie den monatlichen preis von 12,00€ deutlich hervorgehoben haben (wo ich leider zustimmen muss - grün auf grauem hintergrund)! jedoch wurde ich direkt zur testseite geleitet..


Das wird von allen Nutzlosseitenanbietern praktiziert, dass personalisierte Links meist aus Spammails 
völlig anders aussehen als die "offiziellen" Homepages. Das ist zigtausendfach bekannt.


trauriges mädel schrieb:


> .. kann ich mich da auf sowas beziehen in meinem widerspruch bzw im weiteren verlauf?!


Glaubst du, dass es Sinn macht, mit jemanden zu verhandeln, der derartig bösartige Täuschungstricks
 einsetzt? Glaubst du,  dass die  sich damit ernsthaft  vor Gericht wagen?


----------



## trauriges mädel (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

ich weiß es nich ob die vor gericht gehen.. ich glaube es nich..
tot stellen wäre aber eine gute idee, oder?! sprich einfach fake-
mail-adresse löschen?!


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Was macht man wohl Spammails?


----------



## Wwww (17 September 2008)

*Hilfe, zahlen wegen IQ-test?*

Hallo, 

gestern machte ich einen IQ-Test, wonach ich meinen Namen und Adresse, sowie E-mail adresse angeben musste. Am Ende wurde ich dann auf die Kosten hingewiesen. 

Ich habe via e-mail, sofort widerrufen, trotzdem sagte man mir ich mùsse einen Mindestbetrag zahlen und hat mir die Rechnung geschickt, worin sie meine IP-Adresse haben und damit drohen.

Was tun?

Die Firma ist die hier, ist die bekannt als firma?

New Content GmbH
Fichtenstr. 7a
90513 Zirndorf
Deutschland


Bitte um Ratschlag, danke!


----------



## Wwww (17 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

sorry, ich war in panik und hatte nicht gelesen...

ich habe ganz genau das gemacht was "trauriges mädl" so gemacht hat.


Mann mann... ich hatte bisher nur im Fernsehn davon gehört und hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da gleich so beunruhigt bin. 

Tolles Forum übrigens, hat mich beruhigt, danke!


----------



## Pico (23 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Liebe Leute,

nachdem ich das Gespräch bei der Verbraucherzentrale hatte, kann ich euch nur das weiter geben, was die mir auch gesagt haben NICHT ZAHLEN!
Die Firma ist dort mit ihrer Masche schon bekannt. Wenn ihr weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen, einfach ignorieren. Oder wenn eure Nerven nicht mitmachen,so lasst euch beraten.

VG
Pico


----------



## altmetall (29 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

ja, ich habe genau das gleiche erlebt . habe mit anwalt gedroht und mit anzeige . wir können ja eine sammelanzeige aufgeben :-D


----------



## blizzy (29 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Man sollte nur drohen, wenn man bereit ist, die Drohung auch wahrzumachen...


----------



## altmetall (29 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

ja , wohl wahr . die sind sogar so dreist gewesen und haben nach ca. eine woche wo ich deren seite wohl angeklickt habe , sofort abgemahnt . selbst wenn ich da irgendwas gekauft/bestellt hätte , wäre ich noch in der zeit der gesetzlichen rüchtretung laut fernabnahmegesetz . das heisst die wollen einem ein wenig angst machen . aber da haben sie sich leider den verkehrten ausgesucht . und sie verstossen gegen geltendes recht . fernabnahmegesetz ist für die wohl was zum essen wo man milch rein kippt :-D:wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## jelud (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte ich erzähle euch mal meine Geschichte von New Content, ob es weiterhilft weiß ich nicht, aber interessant ist es allemal.
Ich habe im Januar diesen Jahres eine Vorlage auf der Seite "www.zehntausend-vorlagen.com" runtergeladen, da ich diese für die Arbeit braucht...für mich war in dem absolut nicht Moment nicht ersichtlich, dass der Spaß 99 Euro kostet und ich damit glaube ich sogar ein Abo abgeschlossen habe....siehe da, ein zwei Tage später flattert mir die Rechnung ins Haus. Nach dem ich mich vom ersten Schock erholt habe, habe ich beschlossen natürlich nicht zu zaheln, was ich den netten leuten von New Content auch gerne persönlich mitgeteilt habe. Da jedoch keiner unter der angegebene Hotline ans Telefon ging, dachte ich warte ich erstmal ab. Ein paar tage später kam dann direkt die erste ( und im Übrigens letzte) Mahnung, auch schon direkt mit dem Hinweis darauf, was alles passieren kann wenn ich nicht zahel ( Einschalten von Rechtsanwälten, gerichtliches Mahnverfahren etc.). nun gut, ich dachte dann, wenn ich die per telefon nicht erreiche guck ich doch mal über google earth wo diese firma ist und recherchiere mal im telefonbuch. 
Ich habe die Firma dann auch gefunden in einem netten Viertel in der nähe von Fürth glaube ich...., wo die Strasse alle Blumen- und Baumnamen haben, recht idyllisch sicherlich, halt ein Wohnviertel wo es einfach ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dort eine relativ seriöse Internetfirma sitzt. Weiterhing habe ich ein Einschreiben losgeschickt, dass postwendend wieder zurückkam , da der Empfänger unter der angegebenen Adresse nicht erreichbar war. Aha interessant dachte ich, dann habe ich über das örtliche Telefonbuch eine Nummer herausbekommen von jemandem der in der Fichtenstrasse wohnt. Ich nenn jetzt hier mal keine Namen, weil ich nicht weiß, was man erzählen darf und was nicht. Auf jeden Fall handelte es sich bei dem Typen um den Vater des Geschäftsführers. Es war ein netter Mann, der mir dann während des Gespräches mitteilte, dass es sich um seinen Sohn handele, dass er, der vater, selber mit der Firma nichts zu tun habe, und dass er seinem sohn wenn er das nächste mal nach hause kommt die koffer vor die tüt stellt....aha...interessant, anscheinend scheint da irgendwas nicht zu stimmen. dieser anruf bestätigte mich dann in meinem Vorhaben eine Anzeige wegen Betug zu schalten, was ich dann auch machte ( von der Firma habe ich nach der Schaltung der Anzeige nichts mehr gehört). Die Staatsanwaltschaft Fürth, hat das Vermittlungsverfahren dann aber leider eingestellt, weil ein öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung nicht gegeben ist und die Schuld als gering anzusehen wäre ( ich seh das ein bißchen anders), der Beschuldigte nicht vorbestraft ist, und durch das Nachlesen der AGBs die Zahlungspflicht erkennbar gewesen wäre....ach so Moment das habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt:
meine Rechung und die Mahnung die ich erhalten habe waren immer auf eine andere Internetseite bezogen, nämlich: "www.derfahrschultest.com", in der ersten Rechnung stand auch, dass ich einen Fahrschultest runtergeladen hätte....ich frage mich was ich damit soll, wenn ich seit zehn Jahren einen Führerschein habe?!?
Na ja gut, also um mal zu einem Ende zu kommen...es war dann so dass ich wirklich ca. 6 monate nichts, aber wirklich gar nichts von denen gehört habe. Jetzt vor ein paar Wochen bekam ich dann Post von einem Inkassounternehmen....ich sollte dann doch bitte 182 Euro und n paar kaputte zahlen...achtung...für die Dienste die ich bei "www.powersimser.com" in Anspruch genommen habe? hallo? 
Bin dann zur verbraucherzentrale hin und hab das mit denen besprochen, die sagen ganz klar : Nicht zahlen, Geduld haben !!!
ich habe jetzt mittlerweile die dritte Zahlungeinnerung erhalten. Eigentlich ist es noch nicht mal eine zahlungserinnerung sondern nur eine mail die alle paar Tage bei mir in den Potkasten flattert. ich werd mal einfach nich reagieren und warten bis der kuckuck vor der Tür steht :-p, oder ich einen Mahnbescheid bekomme, dann gehts halt vor Gericht...ich denke sie werden irgendwann aufgeben.
In dem Sinne euch allen noch einen schönen Tag, wenns euch interessiert kann ich ja berichten, wenns was neues gibt...und lasst euch nciht ärgern.
Grüße, Jelud


----------



## jelud (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

ach übrigens : 
die seite  zehntausend-vorlagen.comgibt es nicht mehr ! auch ein wenig seltsam, wenn ihr mich fragt...


----------



## altmetall (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

ja , die machen eine Seite zu , und 30 neue wieder auf.


----------



## altmetall (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

das finde ich nun lustig . die [...] , oder versuchen dies , im grossen stil und das liegt nicht im interesse der öffentlichkeit ? wie kann der staatsanwalt das behaupten ? ich zähle mich zu der öffentlichkeit und es liegt in meinen interesse das das verfolgt wird . hast du da ein aktenzeichen von der staatsanwaltschaft ? müsste man bei der nächsten anzeige gleich mit angeben . ich habe auch noch nichts wieder gehört seit meinem widerspruch vor 14 tagen . sollte ich was hören stelle ich direkt online strafantrag gegen die [...]

_[Ausdrücke und Satzteile entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jelud (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

_[Beitrag mit vielfachen Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



altmetall schrieb:


> sollte ich was hören stelle ich direkt *online *strafantrag gegen die...


Genau - am besten in NRW oder in Brandenburg, da sich das dortige Dödelportal für solche Anzeigen bereits bestens bewährt hat. Da dauert es nicht all zu lange, bis deine örtlich für dich zuständige Polizei den Vorgang auf den Tisch bekommt und damit deiner StA zur Einstellung des Verfahrens vorlegen kann.


----------



## heiko600 (21 Oktober 2008)

*New Content GmbH - Vorlagen-downloaden.com*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch bei "Vorlagen-downloaden.com" reingefallen und soll 144,00 EUR für das Herunterladen einer Wordvorlage zahlen.
Auf Anraten eines Bekannten habe ich einen Widerspruch der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern aufgesetzt und wollte diesen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zusenden. Der Brief kam mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger unbekannt" wieder zurück. (Adresse stimmt auf der mit dem Briefkopf aber überein.)
Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich einen Widerspruch sonst noch korrekt zustellen kann?

Vielen dank und Grüße


Heiko600


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH - Vorlagen-downloaden.com*

Ab damit zum Weihnachtsmann. Das kommt immer an.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Pfadfinder (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH - Vorlagen-downloaden.com*



heiko600 schrieb:


> Der Brief kam mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger unbekannt" wieder zurück. (Adresse stimmt auf der mit dem Briefkopf aber überein.)


Das einzigste, was ich unternehmen würde: Die Bank (ist es noch die Dresdner ?) informieren, dass da jemand ungerechtfertigt Geld will für eine Firma, die unbekannt ist oder falsche Adressen angibt.


----------



## Katzenkorb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo, ich habe auch Ärger mit diesem Verein, die haben mir ein Inkassounternehmen auf den Hals gehetzt und ich soll über 180 Euro zahlen. Angeblich habe ich mich im Oktober letzten Jahres auf einer von NC betriebenen Website eingelogt, auf der man sich das Datum seines Ablebens ausrechnen lassen kann. Was für ein Schwachsinn! Die haben zwar eine IP-Nummer gespeichert, die auch zu einem PC gehört, der in meinem Büro steht, aber von jedem benutzt werden kann. Habe einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, der mir empfahl nicht zu zahlen, denen nur mitzuteilen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Mal sehen, was draus wird.


----------



## Katzenkorb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo, Heiko 600,
du kannst einen Widerspruch auch vom Amtsgericht oder durch einen Notar zustellen lassen, außerdem auch mittels PZU (Postzustellungsurkunde).Viel Glück!


----------



## Katzenkorb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



altmetall schrieb:


> ja, ich habe genau das gleiche erlebt . habe mit anwalt gedroht und mit anzeige . wir können ja eine sammelanzeige aufgeben :-D


Einer Sammelanzeige würde ich mich doch glatt anschließen!
LG


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Katzenkorb schrieb:


> Einer Sammelanzeige würde ich mich doch glatt anschließen!


Strafrechtlich ist nach den Erfahrungen  der letzten drei Jahre mit Nutzzlosanbietern so gut wie nie 
etwas dabei herausgekommen.
Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind nicht besonders eifrig um es milde auszudrücken bei der Verfolgung entsprechender Verfahren. 
Zivilrechtlich gibt es sowas nicht 

Der Rachegedanke ist verständlich, aber man sollte lieber seine  Zeit mit erfreulicheren Dingen verbringen


----------



## Katzenkorb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



trauriges mädel schrieb:


> :help: Hiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :help:
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _


Hallo, verzweifeltes und trauriges Mädel!
Um deine letzte Frage zu beantworten - ja, sie machen sich die Mühe, weil sie davon ausgehen, das vielen Leuten es einfach zu mühsam ist, sich in einen "Kleinkrieg" mit denen einzulassen und dann lieber zahlen. Auf die Art und Weise summiert sich das [.......] Geld. Ich hab' mit denen auch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen, mal sehen, ob's was nützt,sie zu ignorieren.
Viel Glück!


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Katzenkorb schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob's was nützt,sie zu ignorieren.


Wenn man sich nicht durch dümmliche Drohschreiben beeindrucken läßt,  sicher


----------



## Katzenkorb (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Strafrechtlich ist nach den Erfahrungen  der letzten drei Jahre mit Nutzzlosanbietern so gut wie nie
> etwas dabei herausgekommen.
> Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind nicht besonders eifrig um es milde auszudrücken bei der Verfolgung entsprechender Verfahren.
> Zivilrechtlich gibt es sowas nicht
> ...


Naja, da steht weniger der Rachegedanke im Vordergrund - so viel Emotionen ist der Verein ohnehin nicht wert! -, als eher der Gedanke, dass die bei geballter Klageflut möglicherweise merken, dass sie mit dem Verbraucher nicht die Molli machen können. Obwohl, die scheinen mir schon resistent zu sein .....


----------



## Haburas (6 November 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo zusammen ich habe auch das selbe Problem wie oben geschrieben.

Ich habe da ein Problem ich habe nur telefonisch widersprochen genügt das auch ?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Der rechtliche Wert von Telefongesprächen beträgt in aller Regel nahezu Null.

Ich weiß nicht, woher die ungebrochene Freude der deutschen Verbraucher an telefonischen "Klärungen" oder "Kündigungen" bei streitigen Sachverhalten kommt.
Sowas kann man i.d.R. in die Tonne hauen.
Dazu näheres:
Beweiswert elektronischer Kommunikation - Antispam.de

Aber, wie schon ganz oben gesagt, kann man den Nutzen *irgendeiner *Reaktion in so einer Nutzlossache sowieso insgesamt in Frage stellen.


----------



## Golbs Ingo (7 November 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*

Hallo   

Ich habe das gleiche Problem  , wie oben mit der New Content GmbH .

Die wollen von mir auch 144 Euro haben und mit Mahnkosten sind es jetzt 227,51 Euro . 
Ich weiß mom nicht was ich machen soll , ob ich das jetzt Zahlen soll oder ob ich jetzt meinen Anwält einschalten soll . 

!!!!!!!! Bitte um Hilfe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvill (7 November 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Golbs Ingo schrieb:


> 227,51 Euro


Nicht Euro.

Das Einschüchterungsgewerbe berechnet in Kasperle-Talern.

Wer zahlt, fällt rein. Die anderen behalten Ihr Geld.


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: New Content GmbH  - wer noch?*



Golbs Ingo schrieb:


> !!!!!!!! Bitte um Hilfe !!!!!!!!!


zum  x-ten Mal 
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------

